# Ancient Near Eastern Thought and the Old Testament



## AV1611 (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone read: 

Walton, J. H. (2007) _[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Near-Eastern-Thought-Testament/dp/0801027500"]Ancient Near Eastern Thought and the Old Testament: Introducing the Conceptual World of the Hebrew Bible[/ame]_. Apollos.


----------

